# Tool Restorations >  Old Disston Chisel Restoration

## SculptyWorks

We found an old Disston chisel, and restored it!

I had never seen one of these, has anyone seen one like this before?

----------

Andyt (Mar 20, 2020),

ben yeakey (Mar 19, 2020),

Corm (Mar 20, 2020),

Slim-123 (Mar 19, 2020)

----------

